# Unnoticed Awesome/Hilarious YouTube Videos



## Verok (Feb 1, 2014)

ITT: We post awesome or hilarious YouTube videos that have mostly gone unnoticed by a majority of people.

So starting posting YouTube links that only _you_ know about (i.e. mostly unknown to your friends and family, both IRL and OL).


----------



## Verok (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll go first:

â€“ Rave Part 1997

â€“ Red Alert 3 "Soviet Anthem Metal Version"

â€“ By the Book ft. Lil Jon

â€“ Hank Hill can't JPEG


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fp1vWfLf60

Jesus Christ - The musical.


----------



## notro (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYg8YGzMLm4
A funny old commercial


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

Great video that hopefully becomes an ongoing series.


----------

